# Scotty Jnr is here



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

After a traumatic 24 hours Kate was given an emergency C-section and they whipped baby out. Both are now doing well.

Ben Samuel Scott was born on Wed 15th June '05 at 7:11am.

He weighs 7lb13oz. We think he ran out of room inside Kate's small frame and hence decided he wanted out two weeks early.

Rushing back to see them now but I'll sort a piccy out soon.

Hopefully I'll spend less of today crying! :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one - congrats to all 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Paul, Kate,

Great news that he's now here safely - congratulations to you both!

Clive


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> After a traumatic 24 hours Kate was given an emergency C-section and they whipped baby out. Both are now doing well.
> 
> Ben Samuel Scott was born on Wed 15th June '05 at 7:11am.
> 
> ...


[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] Congratulations to you both [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Welcome Ben  :-*


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrats

Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Congrats


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice one! Bet you are made up!!! 

Congrats to All!! 

Now you can come to HMC!!! :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul

Congratulations - delighted that Ben has arrived safely despite what must have been a traumatic day for you and Kate (but all worth it in the end!).

What is it about first borns eh, never seem to come out in a straightforward manner!

Rob


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Congrats Paul,

Now life will change!

p.s. I dont think anyone would mind if you posted this in the main forum!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Excellent news.

You [smiley=bigcry.gif] all you want to - glad to hear you are all OK.

Norman


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Excellent News, Congratulations Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Fantastic news for you and Kate.

Glad to hear all OK in the end.

Welcome to the world Ben 

Have you signed him up for the TTOC yet :?:  :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mega congratulations to Kate, Paul & baby Ben.

So pleased he's arrived & that all are doing well.

Give my love to Kate & Ben. Mucho happy & exciting times ahead


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Congratulations Paul, no excuse for HMC now.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Congratulations!! [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice work all.

You'll be wanting this for his pedal car then...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/ben.jpg


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Glad it all worked out well in the end Paul.  Hope everyone is fine and dandy 

I'll reserve your HMC tickets then :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Fantastic news! 

Big well done to you both, and Welcome to Ben


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Congratulations Paul!
All the best mate


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congratulations!! 

Glad to hear everything went well. You're going to have a lot less time to spend on this forum now.

Best wishes. 

A


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Fantastic news - best wishes to the three of you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Congratulations - life will never be the same again


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Congratulations to you all 

Does this mean that you will be swapping the S4 for a people mover of some description? Seems to be what all the people round here do as soon as they replicate :roll:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Congratulations mate, hope your all good and well! :wink:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Congratulations ScoTTy. I became a Dad for first time on the 8th June - similarly after 24 hours of labour, but our little Jacob obvously had ample room in his mummy as he was 2 weeks overdue.

Best wishes to you all, hope you are all home soon.

I won't tell you what the last week has been like, or you might just leave them at the hospital


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Paul, Kate

all that hard work has paid off 

congratulations on your new arrival


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well done Paul. 

I hope that Kate recovers quickly and you are all back home happy and well.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Congratulations and well done Paul and Kate and welcome to the big world little Ben [smiley=sunny.gif].

Out with Trackdays days in with pram days for all you dads on this forum  :-*


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Congratulations Paul and best wishes to Kate for a speedy recovery.
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dear Paul and Kate and Ben,

Helen and I are so happy for you all, many congrats and so pleased that you are all well.

J & H XXX


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Well done guys.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Congrats to Kate, Ben and Paul.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well done to you both and welcome to little Ben


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Congrats to you both.  Now the sleepless nights are here :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ScoTTy... don't forget to order a *family* ticket :wink:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Many congratulations Paul and Kate 8) and welcome Ben [smiley=baby.gif]

Col & Di


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

.....and the fun begins here - nice one!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

C
O
N
G
R
A
T
U
L
A
T
I
O
N
S
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Fantastic news Paul. Congratulations to both of you.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Glad it all turned out okay - must have been a bit nerve racking.

Hope baby and Mum are doing well [smiley=baby.gif]

Best wishes.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

am gonna sound like V here - but

everyone goes congrats etc etc etc...... they never ask the really pressing question.....

Was it good at the time just prior to conception?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> am gonna sound like V here - but
> 
> everyone goes congrats etc etc etc...... they never ask the really pressing question.....
> 
> Was it good at the time just prior to conception?


It is ALWAYS good then...the hard times start nine months later.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

well done


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to everyone 

They are both doing well and hopefully should come home on Saturday.

Kate even said to me yesterday (i.e. the day he was born) "You can go to the annual meet now" but she was off her head on morphine at the time!

I'll get her home first and then see how many tickets I need. :wink:

Oh and I've been told to tell you his name is Benjamin Samuel Scott. I admitted to posting on here that it was Ben. It's what he'll be called but I've been told! :roll:

Gizmo - change the S4? The S4 was the change to sensible family car from the TT. I know it can be done is a TT but we took the easy option.

Saint - Honestly? OK - It depends on what you mean just prior to conception. If your talking seconds then my eyeballs were rolled to the back of my head and I was gasping for air. If you're talking a week or two then I was at the Nurburgring. Either way, I'd say it was good time. :roll: 

p.s. How's this for "I haven't got a care in the world"


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Aahh so cute and quiet :wink:

The look on Benjamin Samuel Scott - now shall I go for the roadster or coupe 8)

Great to hear all is going OK.

Hopefully see you all soon.

Norman


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Congratulations to you both and welcome to baby Ben [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Well done Paul! All the best to you all!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What a sweet photo Guys, brought a tear to my eye <true> we all wish him the very best in this tough old World. Good luck in life Ben ! :-*


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

TTotal said:


> What a sweet photo Guys, brought a tear to my eye <true> we all wish him the very best in this tough old World. Good luck in life Ben ! :-*


Ditto - we are all just big softies!


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

scoTTy said:


>


Congratulations ! 

Looks like you did a top job :wink:

I wish you all the best, and may the baby grow out to be the Man his father is 

Great name btw


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet photo Guys, brought a tear to my eye <true> we all wish him the very best in this tough old World. Good luck in life Ben ! :-*
> ...


You are just thinking of the stitches


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Thanks to everyone
> 
> They are both doing well and hopefully should come home on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Gotta be one of the best replies ever :wink: honest too......


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Well done Scotty and Kate - welcome Ben (he's so cute!).

If you did bring him to HMC then you'd never see him - too many folks would be wanting a "turn"... :roll:

Take care of each other, sleep well and see you soon x x x x

Lou


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Kate and Paul, congrats and all the best for the future  now you have all the fun to look forward to....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

_with stunning originality_....

Well done Paul ( and Kate of course). You must be chuffed. Don't reach for the SUV brochures just yet.

gary


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

BIG congrats on your new little addition matey!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


>


Baby Ben has spongeable chubbies to put lots of kisses on :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Well done all of you 

As I said 9 months ago - just you wait until he is driving 
down Craner Curves with you as his passenger:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You did indeed. That thought will haunt me for years to come.

Thanks again guys. I've just popped home to sort the house as they're coming home tomorrow.

My D.I.N.K.Y. life has gone and I'm not missing it for a second.


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

scoTTy said:


>


Scotty, I know it's probably obvious but where does the Vag Com plug in? :lol:

P.S. Being a Dad just gets better and better!

P.P.S. Well done to the lady!


----------

